# Spring Sharp-tailed Grouse Census Tallied



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Looks like they made a nice increase this past year. :beer: 
Now if the broods can have decent success it should be a good fall.

*The 2003 spring sharp-tailed grouse census indicates an increase in the number of male grouse recorded compared to last year, reports Jerry Kobriger, upland game management supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department at Dickinson.

Statewide, observers counted 5,490 sharptails on spring dancing grounds this year compared to 4,212 in 2002, a 30 percent increase. The increase in number of males observed in each district ranged from four to 71 percent.

Nearly 700 square miles were censused. Male grouse recorded per square mile increased from 5.7 in 2002 to 7.5 this year.

"Counts this spring were good," Kobriger said. "Statewide, reproduction was better last year than the previous year so increases were anticipated on most areas."

An indication of the fall season won't be known until mid-August, Kobriger said, upon completion of brood surveys.*


----------

